# Side-scan sonar pics: Avocet



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I took some side-scan sonar pics of the Avocet on Friday. I am not happy with them, so I will make another trip out there. For folks who are intersted in the process of side-scanning, these are good examples of pics that usually don't make the final cut. I take many pictures, but only a few are worthy of the PFF!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Awesome pics Bryan.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

It is amazing how they have so much detail at that depth great job !


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Good, for "bad" pics. Amazing stuff.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

keep sharing! this is really cool.


----------

